# New plywood and carpet vs vinyl floor on pontoon



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I got my marine plywood bolted to deck. I have carpeted several boats, never vinyl
I had planned on using the 80 mil marideck vinyl. However, there is a couple 4-5 inch areas where my sheets of plywood have almost 1/16 inch gap. Both areas are near the edge of boat
The vinyl manufacturer says no more than 1/32. I'd hate to lay the vinyl and have it crack. 
I know it would be safer to just buy good 24 oz marine carpet and it would cover the flaws
Does anyone with a lot of experience with vinyl flooring have any thoughts on a 1/16 gap? Thanks!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I've never put vinyl in a boat, but I have done may many floors.

You'll have to fill that gap with something. wood filler or waterproof caulk, maybe even liquid nails if that is water proof, I don't think silicone will work because the floor glue may not stick to it and you could end up with a bubble.

I always used to use liquid nails or even Drywall joint compound for a low spot or a small hole. I didn't have to worry about water though.

Also, cracking is not what will happen, the vinyl will dip into that space and you will have a line in the vinyl where the large gap is.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Fill the gap with silicone... Then cut a strip of thin aluminum like we use in construction. They sell small rolls of it. glue the aluminum with a construction adhesive to bridge any gaps. I also would consider pricing out a spray in bed liner for your application. We did it on a Lund alaskan 18 and it was sweet. If you do go the vinyl route keep a heat gun on hand. Anytime you are trying to get the vinyl to transition into a curve or weird area then heat it up and make it flexible. Areas that will require access later like fuel tanks or bulk heads can be wrapped separate, leave some extra room for gap, fastened with screws through the vinyl surface and the seams get caulked with silicone. 
Consider using a penetrating epoxy on the plywood to extend the life.

I use Rochford supply for materials, they are great guys and offer good support.

http://www.rochfordsupply.com/shop/Marine_Carpet_Flooring/index.html


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

If it is lay flat vinyl, which it should be because it's way better than paper backed, then even a 1/16" piece of aluminum will show as a lump under the vinyl.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. 
I'm not so sure I can work liquid nails, putty or anything else down into the crack enough to completely fill 1/16 , 3/4 inch deep gap. Maybe I should experiment with some test pieces? Maybe I can fill it with something. Pretty sure if the crack isn't full that whatever I put in there will break loose. 
Orange milk, sounds like you have laid a lot of vinyl. Is liquid nails thin enough to work down into such a crack? One guy told me he uses something called "rock hard" I've never used it and don't know what consistency it is.
Capt-j. You suggested rot dr cpes to treat with in my recent post about knots in my marine plywood. I ordered it last night and plan to coat the top and edges with it. Sounds like good stuff. This is the second pontoon that I have redecked. Both had cracks (I think it's called checking?)or rot on top of deck and no damage underneath. Unlike the hull boats I've done, it seems the pontoondecks go bad from the top. The bottom can breath and doesn't hold water.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Rock Hard is a wood filler putty so you can putty knife it in there, it comes as a powder and you mix it with water. I was just trying to keep my mind on waterproof fillers and I am not positive about Rock Hard.

You can cut the tip of the Liquid nails really small then putty knife any over spill into the crack or scrape it off to get you deck back to smooth.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Run a strip of masking tape on either side of the crack. It will allow you to push the filler down into the crack, smooth it out with a putty knife and then peel up the tape and get rid of the excess and mess. We do wooden decks on classic boats like this. Be sure to blow the crack out with compressed air to get a good bond.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks again
Received my cpes and applied it today. 
meradeck sells 35 or 80 mill marine vinyl. Gonna buy the thicker stuff and do it. I'm sure it will help conceal some of my shortcomings as a carpenter and be more durable too. Their customer service said my 1/16 gap would probably be ok with the 80 mill. But sometimes those guys don't know what they are talking about
cpt. Are you saying to slide the masking tape inside the crack on one edge? If so, I guess it's to provide a slick side to allow the filler to slide into the crack? 
I looked up rock hard, not waterproof and not recommend for outdoors. Liquid nails and epoxies all I'm finding that are waterproof and not too thick

Maybe I'm making this harder than it needs to be? Like I said, I don't have much experience with floors and vinyl.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Any auto body filler will work, skim the joints, no sanding needed. Hard, water proof, and will bridge anything.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't use rock hard. It does not like water. I did a deck with it and all it did was crack and flake off.

Use calk. I have done a few boats with vynal. You will be fine


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

dont let the tape go into the physical crack. Only take it to the edge to keep the filler off the surfaces where it is not wanted


----------

